# Setting up a website



## kalgra (May 29, 2016)

So first off I hope this is the proper location for this post. I am not an aspiring professional just an enthusiast but am tired of Photobucket and would like to set up a website for storing/sharing some of my work. 

What sites or services do some of you recommend. Id like something that allows me to have a little creative freedom with the design and layout but dosnt require me to be a web designer or anything.  I assume there must be services out there such as this?

Some have suggested Facebook to me for this but I dont have a Facebook account and dont intend to. However if some of you feel Facebook is the best or at least a very good route to go I would love to hear you input on why.

Thanks!


----------



## JustBen (May 29, 2016)

When i created my website i tried smugmug and zenfolio and finally decided for zenfolio. I could work better with their system. Both use presets for websites that can be customized completely, which makes it relatively easy to adjust the site to your needs. You still have to spend a few hours to figure it out, but it's far easier than learning html and stuff.
Maybe give it a try!


----------



## kalgra (May 29, 2016)

Thanks for your reply! I'll give it a look.


----------



## dennybeall (May 30, 2016)

If you have the Adobe Lightroom/Photoshop deal they have a new thing called Adobe Portfolio that gives you a free website and they have half a dozen layouts designed for photos. You can keep a website name that you already have also. Good way for them to keep you using the deal.
You can't use Internet Explorer to work on it though. You have to use Firefox or a couple of others.


----------



## kalgra (May 30, 2016)

dennybeall said:


> If you have the Adobe Lightroom/Photoshop deal they have a new thing called Adobe Portfolio that gives you a free website and they have half a dozen layouts designed for photos. You can keep a website name that you already have also. Good way for them to keep you using the deal.
> You can't use Internet Explorer to work on it though. You have to use Firefox or a couple of others.



I did not know that but yes I do have that adobe package I will check that out. Thanks!


----------



## smoke665 (May 30, 2016)

I've used Word Press for a travel blog. Worked for what I wanted.


----------



## tida19 (Jun 18, 2016)

I use wordpress for my blogs and portfolios. And Zenfolio for client access and proof and stuff. If you aren't familiar with wordpress. Zenfolio does the job for everything actually quite all right. 

I also moved from SmugMug to zenfolio.


----------



## randymckown (Sep 2, 2016)

Wordpress ... You can do a lot with a very small learning curve and then if you choose to learn more you can grow your site to include even more features.


----------



## PersistentNomad (Sep 2, 2016)

I have built a few websites with Wix, and I love their numerous options for gallery displays. You can make some that are really unique and don't look like every other portfolio site. Plus it's super easy to use.


----------



## JennaLeighWeddings (Sep 2, 2016)

Do you have a budget? Some website programs charge monthly, others charge a one-time fee.


----------

